# cams n turbo



## sr20dWeLLER (Aug 10, 2003)

would the stock 91 se-r cams be a good (cheap) mod for a sr20de on a 96 se-r with a jgycustom turbo kit?

would it make a difference?
does it need it?
or would it harm performance?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Only the intake cam is a good mod, and yeah, higher duration/profile always helps airflow on the top end, so it can't hurt. It might hurt on the low end a little, but you'll make that power up on the top end, which is where you should be living with a sr20de-t.


----------



## 88 e16i (Aug 23, 2003)

with forced induction you want a higher lift and less duration


----------



## sr20dWeLLER (Aug 10, 2003)

so does a 91 se-r cam give higher lift less duration?


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

The 91-93 intake cams are 248 with 10.0 lift. The 95 and later cams are 232 with 8.66 lift. The early cams are a nice mod on a turbo car. You won't loose any bottom end.


----------



## onyxeros (Jul 26, 2002)

or you can get JWT S4's and not worry
O


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

S-4's work great with a turbo.


----------



## sr20dWeLLER (Aug 10, 2003)

trueee.... but i dont think they cost $100


----------

